# Just Bought A Logan 210 Lathe



## flyinlow

Hi I have been a member here for a while now and have finally found a lathe. In my area machine tools don't go for sale very often and when they do they are usually way over priced or already sold by the time I see the ad. I was really surprised when I saw an ad in a local online classified for a metal lathe for $350  I called and he had just posted the ad one minute before, turned out to be a Logan model 210. I told him I would commit to buy it sight unseen as long as it was as he described and he agreed. I went over to look at it as soon as I got off work and was surprised the  lathe was in way better condition than expected and included a three jaw and four jaw chuck, follow rest, complete set of change gears and two boxes of miscellanies tooling. The ways are in great condition and overall seems like a good first lathe for what seems like a great price.


----------



## Silverbullet

Logan's are a great little lathe , they are serviceable and work well if a little care is given to them. I've had one for thirty years and never a problem , I haven't  even had to change the leather drive belt , don't leave it tensioned when not using her. a little oiling every day I use her and I've made many parts on it , lots of brass cleaning rods and aluminum handles. That I sold at shoots where I cleaned guns to pay for shooting. Good luck with you new friend treat her right and shell deliver all you need.


----------



## CluelessNewB

If you don't have a manual you can download a PDF from the Vintage Machinery site:

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2093/3353.pdf

You can also order a paper copy from Logan :  

http://store.lathe.com/paliinmafor2.html
http://store.lathe.com/paliinmafor2.html


----------



## MBfrontier

Hey flyinlow.

Sounds like a very good deal from what you describe. Have fun with it. Pictures please.


----------



## Rex Walters

I dearly love my old Logan/Wards 11" (and I paid far more for mine two years ago than you did for yours). Regarding the belt, I eventually replaced the bearings in mine and replaced the belt with a serpentine belt while I had the spindle out — getting rid of the annoying tick-tick-tick was at least as valuable as the new bearings! <laugh>

In addition to the on-line parts store that Rich linked to above, Scott Logan is also active on the Logan mailing list and very helpful if you ever need parts or have questions (outside of "how do I get dimensioned drawings instead of paying you for the replacement parts you sell"). Lots of good info at his website (the layout of his website needs some help, unfortunately — there's lots of good information there that can be tricky to find. The mailing list also has tons of useful information, but it's hosted on Yahoo groups which means a very "nineties" experience in terms of search capabilities and user interface (to be nice).

Enjoy the new machine!
-- 
Rex


----------



## flyinlow

Thanks everyone for the welcome and encouragement.
When I get the lathe set up I'll take some pictures and post them, I'm looking forward to making some chips fly and make some things that have just been waiting for a lathe to build them with.


----------

